# Gabriel (non-GSD)



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So, surprisingly, this has been very hard on me. A few weeks ago I lost my "heart kitty" Gabriel. I raised him from 3 days old. His litter was thrown out of truck and a friends boyfriend saw it and stopped and rescued them. It was my first litter of bottle kitties and unfortunately all but Gabriel passed away. 

He was with me for nearly 18 years. Evil as the day is long, to everyone but me. He trained plenty of foster dogs to behave around cats. He greeted each new arrival at the door and gave them "what for". He was bold and loving and so much fun. 

He earned his nick name "spawn of Satan" on a daily basis. Visitors to my home were told to not buy into his rubbing and purring. And my boy Ike would protect people from him. 

He got sick quickly. Stopped eating, spiked a fever, hair fell off in sheets. Wounds appeared in a matter of days and he became neurological. 

The house is empty, even full of dogs and another cat. He does not greet me at the door. He does not lay behind on the couch. He no longer cleans Nixs ears. 

Kiss your kitties. I am not a cat person. But I miss this one tremendously. RIP sweet boy. See you at the bridge.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P. little Gabriel, you had a good long life and were well loved.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, 18 years is a long time, I can imagine how hard it is...


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

It sounds like Gabriel was a wonderful cat. I am so very sorry for your loss. Lots of memories made in 18 years. I hope soon they will give you comfort. RIP sweet Gabriel.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.Rest in peace Gabriel.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Gabriel


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, RIP Gabriel


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry for you loss, it sounds like you gave him an amazing 18 years! I know the fun you are talking about, my Dexter has also earned Satan related names. They are so fun, and full of personality. Only you know how incredibly loving and special they are, of course while everyone wonders how you house such a creature. 

Again, so sorry for your loss. :rip:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

A long time ...but never long enough, is it. I'm so sorry! I'm definitely a cat AND dog person and love having both around the house. 

I lost my last cat 4 years ago at the age of 16 to renal failure. I had had her since my son was 4 and he was almost 20 when we lost her.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

You found something that you could appreciate, something you valued. It was unique, and now that it's gone there's nothing else that can replace it exactly, maybe nothing even close.

It seems more and more, the only thing that really matters are the bonds we make. And the only bonds where we matter back, are with other living, conscious beings. When those bonds are breaking, we notice how strong they really are.

Because Gabriel meant so much to you, he means something to us.

I hope you find some comfort in sharing your grief, and the transition from sadness to mostly happy memories and good feelings comes to you soon.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thank you everyone. 

I always said that these would be my last cats, that I would not replace as I lost them. 

But I find myself constantly looking at animal shelter photos of kitties needing a home. And think I just may adopt a senior kitty. A kitty that is less likely to be adopted. Not sure yet, but that's the way my heart is leaning.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I was a cat person long before I became a dog person too, so I understand - even though they don't take up as much space as a dog, kitties can have just as big a place in your heart. I lost Elvis two years ago Thursday. And then Emmy in July this year, so I'm presently without a cat for the first time in 14 years.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I always said that these would be my last cats, that I would not replace as I lost them.
> 
> But I find myself constantly looking at animal shelter photos of kitties needing a home. And think I just may adopt a senior kitty. A kitty that is less likely to be adopted. Not sure yet, but that's the way my heart is leaning.


I say the same thing. I have 3 cats left, but I find myself looking at orange kitties(I lost my Harley in Oct) and I'm sure if one came across that needed a home I would take it in. The other day I was playing with them and my oldest cat thinks he is a dog. He was fetching his ball and bringing it back to me to throw again. In the future I would prefer a declawed cat because of he furniture but it's not a deal breaker and the cat would have to come that way because I don't really want to put it through that procedure.


----------

